# Help on online sales



## jakelights1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey guys,
I recently launched my clothing brand about 3 weeks ago. I opened it on June 20th, got 4 online orders that night, then 2 the next day. I got 2 more on random days. They have really slowed down and I went through 2 weeks with no sales. I'm wondering, how do I get more consistent sales? Could you give me some feedback on how I should market better or what I should do? What are some good techniques or strategies to generate sales?
Thanks guys

my website is ( www.distantlight.co )


----------



## hbapparel (Jan 16, 2012)

The site is cool, although it took it a while to load and I almost gave up. (Might just be my computer). The clothes are cool, and if I wasn't so broke from trying to keep my new screen printing shop open, I would buy a shirt.

However, I just think it is really hard to start your own label unless you have major bucks behind you. Advertising is the biggest cost and the biggest need. I just started pushing my business online and after a month, nothing from the site. So, you just have to find ways to get it seen with good SEO and pray.


----------



## ccarnino (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi, 
the website is pretty cool and the products are well shown.

My tip is to start to make some promotion on Facebook, Twitter and Pinterest. At the end you have to get in touch with potential customers.

Another effort where you have to put effort every day is blogging. This improves your SEO, that pays in the mid-long term.

Bye,
Claudio


----------



## toddcarl (Jul 12, 2012)

Traffic Traffic Traffic ..... you gotta get people to the site. Otherwise, it's a cool site with really nice garments that nobody knows about. 

Social media merketing is going to be your best bet if you're on a tight budget.

Good luck!

P.S. the site looks really clean & professional!


----------



## jakelights1 (Mar 29, 2012)

I appreciate the responses guys and the kind words. Yeah, I've been working on the facebook and twitter as well. I have a small promotion going on at Distant Light | Facebook - doing a small social media campaign.


----------



## ccarnino (Jul 12, 2012)

jakelights1 said:


> I appreciate the responses guys and the kind words. Yeah, I've been working on the facebook and twitter as well. I have a small promotion going on at Distant Light | Facebook - doing a small social media campaign.


What are you doing to promote the page? (I can help in this space)


----------



## jakelights1 (Mar 29, 2012)

jakelights1 said:


> I appreciate the responses guys and the kind words. Yeah, I've been working on the facebook and twitter as well. I have a small promotion going on at Distant Light | Facebook - doing a small social media campaign.


I'm doing a contest where you share this photo (link: Wall Photos | Facebook )
and like it, then I'm gonna announce a winner at the end of the month. 
I appreciate the support.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I like the designs and website.....But, I am sorry I do not get 25.99 shirts.....I know it is typical to want a brand to be high end but it seems silly to me to cut out 99% of the market who will just not pay that much...Also you do not have XL or 2XL in all styles....Based on my sales, that is 35%.....I can not imagine not having them....


----------



## jakelights1 (Mar 29, 2012)

royster13 said:


> I like the designs and website.....But, I am sorry I do not get 25.99 shirts.....I know it is typical to want a brand to be high end but it seems silly to me to cut out 99% of the market who will just not pay that much...Also you do not have XL or 2XL in all styles....Based on my sales, that is 35%.....I can not imagine not having them....


Thanks for the feedback. I actually did do XL, but in some styles they sold out (only did 40 shirts per design). 
For the prices, I wanted to value them at a higher price, and with the niche I'm trying to hit, people will pay that.


----------



## AndyBaa (Jul 6, 2012)

For perspective, how did u setup to launching site. What stages did u go through, including marketing, letting ppl know ur site exists?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I guess my main interest is making money so I do not get the niche thing either.....My goal has always been to "sell to the masses and eat with the classes"....That slogan came from an old employer that sold over 100 million greeting cards a year at 3 cent margin....Made him a millionaire but his company ain't no Hallmark either....


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Not sure I get some of the critisism you are getting. People are telling you have a niche market based on price yet they have a very small niche (bikers). Although over sized shirts maybe the norm for the sterotype fat biker your market is going towards the trendy set - different market, different pricing, different sizing.

As crazy as it is the Lightz shirt is what seems poular these days. Just a word has replaced the god awful afflication type shirts - Finally!

Your pics are professional. 

There is a set of shoppers, myself included, that are very weary about buying things from a site that has no phone number especially if you are trying to sell wholesale. 

I think the hardest thing now is more and more people are buying "brands" and branding and not designs. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## tomagucci (Feb 24, 2009)

why would someone want to spend money on your brand? why would someone want to purchase this tee? there is nothing fundamentally wrong the the design, but i literally could not be less interested into it. name, establish date, and logo – there’s really nothing special about it. no hate, just feedback


----------



## AnonBri (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, try to make people feel like they are becoming a part of something when they buy your shirts.

As for the facebook promotion, I find that lots of small contests with smaller prizes are far more effective then one big giveaway. 

This way you have a constant source of likes from the contests you do every couple of days instead of once a month.

Of course, one big give away + smaller contests is even more effective.


----------



## TemptationThread (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as jake lights, Im new to the tshirt business, and am also having a little trouble with people trafficking to my site . Check it out at Temptation Threads Custom Limited Edition T-shirts and give me some of yalls opinions. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## arcmetal (Jun 21, 2012)

Herd mentality makes people buy shirts with logos on them. Individuality makes other people buy shirts with art on them. You cannot sell shirts with an unknown company's logo, except maybe if the logo was really compelling (art). I know I over-simplified but you know what I mean. Consider switching gears. Design or get designs that people really want to wear. Build a name doing that. Your designs are cool, but not compelling enough to sell boatloads of them. The competition is insanely talented. Their shirts communicate stories. (see mintees.com) You built a decent foundation. Now you need to build your house! Of course what the hell do I know?! JMHO


----------



## LoneStarChris (Jul 13, 2012)

Caveat: I have sold exactly 0 shirts (launching in September) but I have given away thousands at trade shows and help build brands/ evangelized for high tech start-ups. 

First of all I like the general layout of the site and I like your graphics. Guy in the hat (First Release Available slide) reminds me of a long term rocker I know in Austin so I'm even ready to buy into the idea that you're authentic. But authentic what? What's your brand and why does anyone (especially your target audience care). I had to go to the about page and read it twice.. the first time I thought your target audience was doers, those who sweat and persevere. Those who serve as a light to others... but on a second reading I'm thinking it's more likely it's skaters (over the hill skaters?  ). But I had to go to your about page to get any of that. 

When someone visits your site the "who am I appealing to" needs to at least be somewhat more obvious and your brand has to speak to your target audience and tell them why they care about your stuff. Arcmetal is right in that graphics more than log might help here.

Close your eyes (metaphorically of course) and come on a journey with me back to when I was 17. It's barely dawn and I've ridden my bike down to the beach. Bike is locked and I've climbed the rock wall down to the sand which is cool on my feet. Halfway down to the beach I stop and drop the board on the sand. I squat and watch as sea tells me what the surf will be like this morning, each swell telling a subtle story. The morning breeze bring the smell of the ocean and the cry of the gulls. Today I get to surf and every day I get to surf is a good day..... Now superimpose the Quicksilver or Rip Curl logo on that picture in your mind and you know exactly who their target audience is and what their brand stands for. 

Not every brand has an iconic image like that, but you have to help your audience know what you're about and they shouldn't have to go to the about page to learn it. If you're about over the hill skaters  then embrace it... The brand is about the image and emotion it conjures in your target audience the logo is secondary. I'm not saying don't sell a logo shirt... sure go for it. But give the logo shirt the brand context. Who am I if I wear this shirt?

I think you should have at least one graphic shirt... I own a Quicksilver shirt today that just has it's logo, but trust me when I was 17 (it was a very good year) Quicksilver had plenty of shirts with combined graphics/text where their logo was only a small part of the design. Some board companies like Rusty have been much more about the logo, but when it's duplicated on a 6 foot piece of fiberglass the connection is easier. 

One other comment on the site itself... it took me a bit to figure out how to hit the Facebook icon in the middle of the page. It's clever, but sacrifices clarity and usability. And I think you should modify whatever like link you use to actually be the like action rather than just a link to your FB page. 

Best of luck and stay thirsty my friend.


----------



## jakelights1 (Mar 29, 2012)

LoneStarChris said:


> Caveat: I have sold exactly 0 shirts (launching in September) but I have given away thousands at trade shows and help build brands/ evangelized for high tech start-ups.
> 
> First of all I like the general layout of the site and I like your graphics. Guy in the hat (First Release Available slide) reminds me of a long term rocker I know in Austin so I'm even ready to buy into the idea that you're authentic. But authentic what? What's your brand and why does anyone (especially your target audience care). I had to go to the about page and read it twice.. the first time I thought your target audience was doers, those who sweat and persevere. Those who serve as a light to others... but on a second reading I'm thinking it's more likely it's skaters (over the hill skaters?  ). But I had to go to your about page to get any of that.
> 
> ...


Really appreciate the constructive comment Chris. I definitely get what you are saying about the about page and appealing to my target audience. I think progressing and carrying on with the brand, the message will be more clear and it will show through the improvement of the brand, if that makes any sense.

But, what exactly do you mean, 'I think you should have atleast on graphic shirt?'. All of the shirts were designed by a graphic designer from the ground up. 

I appreciate all the feedback so far. I did a small sale for Friday the 13th today just for an hour and recieved 4 sales.. All thanks to social media marketing I was able to promote that with people retweeting tweets and sharing posts.


----------



## jakelights1 (Mar 29, 2012)

AnonBri said:


> Yeah, try to make people feel like they are becoming a part of something when they buy your shirts.
> 
> As for the facebook promotion, I find that lots of small contests with smaller prizes are far more effective then one big giveaway.
> 
> ...


Good insight, will keep in mind. 
Yeah, when I post with the twitter,facebook, and instagram, I really try to get quality content in with posts showing the amount of work put into the brand, details, and etc.


----------



## AnonBri (Jun 20, 2012)

jakelights1 said:


> But, what exactly do you mean, 'I think you should have atleast on graphic shirt?'. All of the shirts were designed by a graphic designer from the ground up.


As in a few shirts with *really *graphic designs. Most of your shirts are text based or simple but you need a few with more complicated designs, more stuff going on in them. More design elements and what not.

People will by the artsy shirts because they look awesome and by the logo shirts because they respect/support the artsy shirts .


----------



## jakelights1 (Mar 29, 2012)

AnonBri said:


> As in a few shirts with *really *graphic designs. Most of your shirts are text based or simple but you need a few with more complicated designs, more stuff going on in them. More design elements and what not.
> 
> People will by the artsy shirts because they look awesome and by the logo shirts because they respect/support the artsy shirts .


Oh, yeah I see what you're saying. Wouldn't you say that's more based on preference though? When designing, I wanted to keep the graphics simple, light (no pun intended), wearable, and stylish.


----------



## LoneStarChris (Jul 13, 2012)

jakelights1 said:


> But, what exactly do you mean, 'I think you should have atleast on graphic shirt?'. All of the shirts were designed by a graphic designer from the ground up. .


Sorry don't get me wrong, I like the graphics. They look absolutely professional, but I was thinking something artistic (ok that doesn't sound right) but if you're about skaters, then a washed out silhouette of a skater looking down from the top of a quarter pipe and then the logo. Something which identifies with the thing that makes your target audience your target audience. 

For example.. I think I actually owned this shirt when it was a "just launched" design and not a vintage one: Quiksilver Mex Tex Organic T-Shirt - Vintage White - Buy Quiksilver T-Shirts and Quiksilver Clothing - Rip101.com: Online Surf, Skate, Snow Shop 

You know it's about waves and the surf and probably surfers even if you live in Iowa. Associate the image with a visual image your target customer already identifies with. 

Or not. I really do think you have solid designs so connect with your audience on the home page first, that's really the top priority in my mind.


----------



## biggermo (Oct 28, 2011)

You need more designs I think. Ones with graphics on rather than solely text based. I always find it a bit weird looking at a site that has only a few designs on it. Other than that i though the site was good.


----------



## Ducks (Jun 19, 2012)

biggermo said:


> You need more designs I think. Ones with graphics on rather than solely text based. I always find it a bit weird looking at a site that has only a few designs on it. Other than that i though the site was good.


Im with this guy..More more designs.

Site are rly good and simple

But you need more designs.

I doing my own site atm and im going to start with 20+ different styles, 3 different sizes and 5 different color


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

The challenge you and designers in general have now is most of the shirts young tweens, athletes, celebs ae wearing now are very basic text based shirts. The afflicition garbage is down the drain. Ever see a skater on X Games wearing a shirt with a silohuette of a skater on their shirt? Of course not they would get laughed out of the event.

The younger hip consumer is buying more branding now than they are designs which makes for a unique challenge.


----------



## jakelights1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ducks said:


> Im with this guy..More more designs.
> 
> Site are rly good and simple
> 
> ...


For the first line I thought more of quality over quantity. Since I am a young brand, I thought it would be better to keep the quantity a bit more small because I knew I wouldn't be selling out of everything, and plus I didn't have enough money. Instead, I focused on designing each piece with the designer to it's full potential, while keeping quality in mind.


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

You have to launch the site even inf you only have TWO designs. This will force you to make more. Otherwise you never have enough.

Choose your pricing and stick with it. $25.99 isn't much for a shirt if you're using quality USA made shirts. If you're charging $7 for shipping though, and I didn't look at your shipping, that's another story. Hell, go to pretty much any site and see a cheap GIldan one color for $19.99 -$25.99 plus $7 shipping. Don't devalue your product because somebody else is telling you to. It only makes it worse for us others trying to do the same. Set it and forget it, build catalog and when people come to your site, they will impulse buy. 

As far as FB goes, don't beg for likes. Let people find you. You can have all your friends like your page and all you'll get is likes. Not much else. Other than some dufus telling you about his awesome shirt idea and how much would you charge to print just one. It's better to invite a few people and let others find you. They will be the real "fans". Patience...

I went through the same thing. I am still working on building my design catalog too. A lot of sales at first then it tailed off. It's starting to pick up again. 

You want your business to last a long time? Or you want to make a few bucks and get out? If it's the former, then build and strategize for the long haul. Wait it out and work on improving things while you wait. Keep building designs and when people start to find you things will clock.

Don't listen to people telling you to change your prices or designs. If you had wanted to hear that stuff before, then you would have never tried getting into this business. People don't know what they want until they see it. The average consumer will buy regardless of price. You just have to get traffic to your site before you make any adjustements.


----------



## jakelights1 (Mar 29, 2012)

porkchopharry said:


> You have to launch the site even inf you only have TWO designs. This will force you to make more. Otherwise you never have enough.
> 
> Choose your pricing and stick with it. $25.99 isn't much for a shirt if you're using quality USA made shirts. If you're charging $7 for shipping though, and I didn't look at your shipping, that's another story. Hell, go to pretty much any site and see a cheap GIldan one color for $19.99 -$25.99 plus $7 shipping. Don't devalue your product because somebody else is telling you to. It only makes it worse for us others trying to do the same. Set it and forget it, build catalog and when people come to your site, they will impulse buy.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the feedback. As for my fan base so far, I have let a good amount of people find me, and I have a friend that is somewhat famous, so he let me invite people from his page. When I was inviting though, I carefully chose people I thought that would be attracted to the brand and fit the demographic. It actually lead to a few sales.

Appreciate all the comments, sales have been picking up again. I got 7 in the last week, still trying to work on the consistency.


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry for all the typos!


----------

